
Google launches the Nexus One with AT&T and Rogers support - twism
http://www.boygeniusreport.com/2010/03/16/google-launches-the-nexus-one-with-att-and-rogers-support/
======
pkulak
I wish they did this at first. I'm stuck on AT&T and bought the Nexus One when
it came out. I couldn't handle Edge though, and got rid of it. My wife will
kill me if I buy the same phone twice in a few months!

~~~
dannyr
Contact Google. I bet there's a good chance they'll allow you to exchange it.

~~~
stanleydrew
He already sent it back.

------
Xichekolas
So my question is, what sort of data plan does AT&T force you to buy in order
to use this? AT&T's data plans are so confusing right now. There is a $30
"unlimited data and texting plan", but then there is a $50 version that is
"unlimited data and texting for smartphones", etc.

It almost seems like a better deal to just get an iPod Touch with skype and
google voice and carry around something like Verizon's MiFi.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Or buy a Nexus One and just don't put a simcard in it, and use a mifi for
sharing a data connection... or just get a data plan from tmobile cheaper than
what att and verizon charge....

------
timdorr
Ugh...I _just_ bought my Nexus One too. Upgraded from an iPhone, so I'm still
on AT&T right now. Would be nice if they could make one phone for both
providers, but I'm sure that's more complex than I realize or understand.

Still, I'm moving to T-Mobile because I'm in a major city, so coverage is
good, I'll have GSM for international travel, and AT&T is a roaming partner,
so I can use them as a backup for free. All that and it's $30 per month
cheaper. Hell yeah!

~~~
pyre
They use different bands for their 3G service, that's why they aren't in the
same phone. I'm looking forward to when there is a chip that supports both so
that we can get a GSM phone that supports any 3G service (or at least the
common North American and European ones). Anyone have any idea when/if such a
chip is coming out?

[IIRC, Rogers (Canada) and AT&T (USA) use a non-standard frequency for 3G
service, but T-Mobile (USA) and WIND Mobile (Canada) use the same 'standard'
frequencies that are used in Europe.]

~~~
timdorr
The way it's been worded by others, it sounds like it's just a matter of
tuning the radio to another frequency. Is the underlying protocol still the
same between these providers since it's all just GSM?

~~~
pyre
GSM and CDMA are separate from 3G. That's why either of the GSM models of the
NexusOne will work on any GSM network _and_ will work with Edge on any
network. It's 3G that's different between these networks.

Also of note, is that most of these chips target a specific frequency (or
frequencies). They are not software programmable radios. I imagine that the
underlying protocol possibly differs between the different 3G bands (otherwise
I would expect that someone would have created a chip that supports all of the
common bands by now).

------
rgrove
Two questions:

1\. If I currently have an iPhone 3GS on AT&T, will the Nexus One work with my
existing data plan? I'd like to use both phones, at least at first, but I
don't want two data plans.

2\. Does the Nexus One support tethering on AT&T? Presumably it would if it
supports it on other networks and is simply an unlocked device, since there's
no carrier involvement. Right?

~~~
twism
1\. Yes. You should be able to do so by using your iphone sim card in your
Nexus One and you should be all set.

2\. Not officially... [http://www.redmondpie.com/tethering-on-google-nexus-
one-9140...](http://www.redmondpie.com/tethering-on-google-nexus-one-9140329/)

~~~
melling
Can someone confirm that I can swap the sim between my iPhone and a Nexus One?
I've been doing some Android development and I need some hardware.

~~~
sliverstorm
I have successfully swapped a SIM from an iPhone to a E72 nokia. Worked just
fine.

~~~
melling
Wow, free FedEx overnight shipping. Google must be making a nice profit.

~~~
jrockway
Overnight shipping for something the size of a phone is not very expensive.
And it gets cheaper when you ship 160,000 of something.

------
kunley
Maybe I'm missing something essential, but what's the nature of "support"
here? They say I can put any SIM card into the phone, so what's the deal?

I'm seriously asking, as I'm located in Europe, and wanted to use dev Nexus
One with any card I'd put into it.

------
sahaj
the more i think about this model, the more it makes sense to me.

eventually google can start to leverage their phones sales and can negotiate
service contract prices if more device manufacturers sign up to sell their
phones thru google.

~~~
dannyr
Agree. Maybe that would happen when the Nexus One is available on both Verizon
and Sprint.

~~~
stanleydrew
That will be soon, and then we should see some very exciting things. Given the
way the Droid has sold I expect the Verizon edition of the N1 to do pretty
well, even without much marketing from Google.

------
mattlong
If there were an AT&T subsidy, I would upgrade from my crappy AT&T Samsung
phone in an instant.

~~~
araneae
Why would you want a subsidy? Doesn't AT&T offer discounted plans sans
contract?

~~~
pkulak
Nope. That's only T-Mobile. If you buy the Nexus One, you're best to also pick
up the next iPhone at $200 and sell it for $700, to make up for the extra 20
bucks a month you'll be paying for the next two years.

